

Ask HN: Anyone making a living from creating open source software? - warpech

I wonder what is the sucess factor of making money while working on programming frameworks, JavaScript libraries or any other kind of scripts that you release for free.<p>Recently I created a jQuery plugin that got me 1000 followers on GitHub and also brought me some donations, but still not enough to compete with a "day job".<p>I know that large OS projects run through sponsored foundations, but that's another story. My jQuery plugin won't scale that big.
======
damian2000
Maybe your best bet is that it is picked up by a large company who then either
pay you to work on it, or employ you directly. One that comes to mind is
JRuby.

Also, check out these answers here:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/981229/how-does-an-
open-s...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/981229/how-does-an-open-source-
project-get-funded)

------
ig1
You could offer consultancy work doing enhancements and integration work ?

